# Playing around, cory pixs



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi

Playing around with my camera, and a close-up lens. This is in my 20L "quarantine" tank. Nothing great but I thought I'd share a couple of pictures of the gang.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice fish! On those really close up ones, you might want to check what the min. focal distance is on the lens. If it's a close-up lens you should be able to get a clearer shot. Just trying to help.


----------



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

Asteroid said:


> Nice fish! On those really close up ones, you might want to check what the min. focal distance is on the lens. If it's a close-up lens you should be able to get a clearer shot. Just trying to help.


It was a quick shot done hand-held. Close-up lenses are a filter that goes on the front of the lens, so, unfortunately, it does degrade the image a bit. Also, lighting was just an inexpensive LED, not particularly powerful. and cleaning the glass wouldn't hurt. I should have used a smaller aperture too, but there wasn't enough light to. The images were also cropped in Photoshop, which exacerbated the lack of depth of focus.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Asteroid said:


> Nice fish! On those really close up ones, you might want to check what the min. focal distance is on the lens. If it's a close-up lens you should be able to get a clearer shot. Just trying to help.


You and others so good at photography will need to start a workshop on taking shots of fish/shrimp in aquarium. We need basics. :help:


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

Discusluv said:


> You and others so good at photography will need to start a workshop on taking shots of fish/shrimp in aquarium. We need basics. :help:


It's a good idea. I think someone has done that here in the photography forum. Trying to remember who, but it was based on using off camera flash, which certainly helps, but isn't necessary and not something most will use here just to get some good snaps.


----------



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

Asteroid said:


> It's a good idea. I think someone has done that here in the photography forum. Trying to remember who, but it was based on using off camera flash, which certainly helps, but isn't necessary and not something most will use here just to get some good snaps.





Discusluv said:


> You and others so good at photography will need to start a workshop on taking shots of fish/shrimp in aquarium. We need basics. :help:


I'll work on it. I'll see if I can come up with some help for people using point and shoot cameras and cameraphones as well as DSLR owners. Though there are significant limitations shooting with the first two options.


----------



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm going to start a thread on basic photography in the photography section. I'll post the link when I make my first post.

Here's a few new photos of the gang.

Does anyone know how to either delete older attachments or get more space available?


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cool looking corys.

Most of use use a 3rd party to host our photos. I either use Tapatalk app if on my phone, or Imgur and use the BB code to embed if using my laptop.


----------



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

butchblack said:


> I'll work on it. I'll see if I can come up with some help for people using point and shoot cameras and cameraphones as well as DSLR owners. Though there are significant limitations shooting with the first two options.





Grobbins48 said:


> Cool looking corys.
> 
> Most of use use a 3rd party to host our photos. I either use Tapatalk app if on my phone, or Imgur and use the BB code to embed if using my laptop.


Thanks, I'll look into them

Bump: I've started the basic aquarium photography thread in the photography section

https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=149


----------



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

Grobbins48 said:


> Cool looking corys.
> 
> Most of us use a 3rd party to host our photos. I either use Tapatalk app if on my phone, or Imgur and use the BB code to embed if using my laptop.


Thanks Grobbins. I just signed up with Imgur.


----------



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

Some new pics of the corys. First time using Imgur, let me know if you have problems with the links.

https://i.imgur.com/kgehpw5.jpg 
https://i.imgur.com/3oTEGnX.jpg 
https://i.imgur.com/EDUBisX.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/TUCviyx.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/Bi5w6lZ.jpg


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

Cool little corys. 

If you want, after you upload your photos to imgur and go to the links choose the one that says for forums. When you paste that link into your thread it will show up like the attached ones from your previous post. That way people dont have to follow a bunch of links.


----------



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

Quint said:


> Cool little corys.
> 
> If you want, after you upload your photos to imgur and go to the links choose the one that says for forums. When you paste that link into your thread it will show up like the attached ones from your previous post. That way people dont have to follow a bunch of links.


Thanks. I found out about that a few minutes ago from a camera site I belong to. I'll repost those that way.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

I love it, cute, and cool pictures.


----------

